# 2 new additions! *Pics added*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well my boyfriend has now gotten me two rabbits. One is a Lionhead NZW Giant cross buck, named Hershey, and the newest one is a silver colored Lionhead, not sure if it's a buck or doe yet though so doesn't have a name yet. (I'm really hoping it's a doe though) I will try and get pictures of them both ASAP, because they are both adorable! The silver one is weaned, but still quite young, so it looks like a puffball with a face! lol

And now for the rest, I need as much information on keeping them as happy and healthy as possible! It's been a long time since I've had a rabbit. :? What kind of treats can I give them, etc?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

Wow....your BF sure knows the way to your heart! First the adorable little longears and now bunnies!

Bunnies like cereals...corn flakes, raisin bran etc....and of course fresh veggies and fruits, in moderation as certain ones like lettuce and celery can cause them to scour if given too much :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

lol CLONE your boyfriend.. i want one


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

Can't wait to see pictures of your bunnies, how about one of your boyfriend holding the bunnies? Just kidding LOL, If I were you I'd keep my BF away from this list!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

Thanks all! He definitely is amazing that's for sure. :greengrin: It does get better though, his DAD bought me and my best friend cockatiels! One is a year old and mine is 3 or 4 months old. I feel quite spoiled. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

lol...yes you are getting to be quite spoiled! :ROFL:

Cockatiels are very sweet birds, my mom had a breeding pair when I was young, very smart too...the male, Chippers, would whistle the theme to the Andy Griffith show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 new additions!*



> lol CLONE your boyfriend.. i want one


 LOL....yep.... Crissa definitely caught... a good man..... :wink: :greengrin: Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

Lol! Your BF's family knows the way to your heart!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 new additions!*

Well I got pictures finally. Sadly though today the little silver lionhead died. :tears: I don't know what happened, he was fine yesterday when I watered and fed him and he was dead today. :sigh:

Here's the pics.

The bunnies. 
Hershey.

















And the little silver one who died.  

















The cockatiel, I've named Vina. (Vina is a goddess of music)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe I am sorry about the bunny - he was cute

be careful about the cockatiel outside --- A friend did that for years then one day he got the idea to try to fly and they never saw him again. Mine is named Cloe and she is very sweet - we got her as a tiny baby less then 10 weeks old.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Stacey. Right now the Cockatiel has one of the wings clipped so can't really fly far. And she's very tame. My friend and I are going to get them one of those leashes for birds soon as well to help. Mine is 3 months old.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought she looked young.

Clip both wings but know that even with their wings clipped they can fly somewhat -- I have owned birds most of my life and seen some of the funniest things. Love getting them young because they get real attached to you.

And when you clip her wings only clip 2/3 of the wing so that when she folds them you cant tell that they are clipped - makes her look nicer  so what you are clipping are just her flight feathers and not the whoel wing.


----------

